# NREMT prep sites, which one?



## daniduck (May 6, 2015)

So failed my second attempt... i am looking at few sites that i have read that ppl has used to prepare and pass the NR.. so what is YOUR thoughts and opinion on these?
 Emtprep.com
LBLearning Navigate prep
EMT national training
.....
Advice and your thoughts is VERY much appriciated!!! Thank you in advanced


----------



## roninwarrior (May 6, 2015)

I test my Paramedic in a week.  Here are my thoughts:

JBLearning: I did not pay for this but found out that you can use the demo password and pretty much take as much practice tests as you want. I found the questions to be challenging. See here and scroll down to the "try it now." If you like it you should pay for it 

Medictests.com: I paid for this. It was OK. I thought the questions were pretty basic and not super hard. I liked the other programs better. 

FISDAP: We used FISDAP for our clinical hours. I paid the extra 30 bucks or so for the quizzes and tests. You can take each quiz up to 10 times (although the questions don't change.) You can take the 200 question practice test 3 times. I found this test to be very difficult and challenging. They also claim that if you meet their cut score (73% or something like that) you have a 95% chance at passing the registry first try. 

I can't say if these will help since I still have not taken the NREMT-P but I certainly feel a lot better about it.


----------



## DeputyEMT (May 6, 2015)

I used EMT prep. After 21 hours of studying (it keeps track). I passed 1st time with 70 questions in less then an hour. Plus they have a pass guarantee. If you fail they give you more time to pass for free. The questions were very similar to the NREMT.


----------



## daniduck (May 7, 2015)

DeputyEMT said:


> I used EMT prep. After 21 hours of studying (it keeps track). I passed 1st time with 70 questions in less then an hour. Plus they have a pass guarantee. If you fail they give you more time to pass for free. The questions were very similar to the NREMT.


So when practicing the questions, does it explain as to why the answer you choose is right or wrong?


----------



## DeputyEMT (May 7, 2015)

Yes, It breaks down the question and tells you why your answer was wrong. It also breaks down the questions in to categories. Cardiology - Airway & Breathing - Medical - Trauma. Plus it has 3 minor subjects, Patient assessment - Newborn assessment - Pharmacology. It gives you 10 question quizzes on each subject. You also have random question quizzes of 10, 20, or 30 questions that you can choose from. The best thing for me was the Test Day Simulation which was 70 questions. I scored 83% on the simulation and passed NREMT with no problem. Check out the site it has a free demo on it. Some people on this forum don't like the site because it doesn't have a million test bank questions.  You will see some of the same questions over and over again. I just used those questions for reinforcement. I thought the questions were very similar to those on the NREMT. Check out the site let me know what you think. The only thing I didn't like was that it didn't have any video or charts to explain questions like the old EMT-Achieve site did. There are plenty of sites out there. This one worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## LaceyA (May 12, 2015)

daniduck said:


> So failed my second attempt... i am looking at few sites that i have read that ppl has used to prepare and pass the NR.. so what is YOUR thoughts and opinion on these?
> Emtprep.com
> LBLearning Navigate prep
> EMT national training
> ...




I use emstesting.com  im hoping its a good one, i test next friday!


----------

